# (CAN) Golden Retriever FTCH AFTCH Bulrush Yellow Bud



## ron bischke (Dec 9, 2006)

Sire of 2014 high point Junior (Derby) retriever in Canada. All time high point Field Trial Golden Retriever in Canada (146 Can and 9.5 US all-age pts). Finalist 2012 Canadian National Amateur Retriever Championship and 2014 Canadian National Retriever Championship. AKC and CKC registered. See complete US Field Trial record at entryexpress.net - pedigree and clearances at k9data.com. Frozen and fresh chilled seman available. For additional information please contact Ron Bischke 403-320-2011 or [email protected].


----------

